

Download The whole Issue about HTML5 For Free Now - codersky
http://codersky.com/special/special_promotion.html

======
alexobenauer
An issue about HTML5... that is downloaded from a webpage that is laid out
with a <table> and two images for the text and graphics.

Hmm...

------
JakDrako
"before you will try download it"?

Thanks for the early warning.

------
surferoso
this is garbage... registration is disguised as a subscription for a hefty
sum, if you register for free subscription you only get a "teaser" PDF ...
don't bother

